# Big Rock at Tanners



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I hear there is a big rock in the water at Tanners some where on the Ohio does anyone have directions I would like to see it!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you talking about the ones on the Ky side of the Ohio river a couple miles downstream of Lawrenceburg? If so here are some directions...Take a right out of Tanners creek and go downsteam till you see big rocks on the Ky. side...Its about 5-7 miles downsteam I think...There are a couple different big rocks on that side spread out over about a mile or so of bank...They are in between Laugherty creek and Laugherty Island (not sure on the spelling).


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

Anyone ever do any good fishing these rocks? A buddy and mine fished them several times and never caught a thing, even though it looks like a pretty good spot especially for smallies.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I know this may sound like I'm busting chops, but I'm not (well......maybe a little  )
Any spot on the river on any given day might be a "honey hole" and then that's it. You (or I ) may never catch a fish there again. There's always some things like edges of dropoffs and mouths of creeks. There's a creek every little bit & I've been skunked at most of them, and as for dropoffs, both sides of the river channel are dropoffs...so that's 2 infinite lines the entire length of the river. Spots change, what's good once may or may not produce again. Movement of bait, PH factor, water level, current speed, clarity, temperature, availibility and type of bait all play a part. 
In slow current, the fish scatter, lots of shad...they eat those & not our baits. Fast current, they might stack behind a ledge or hump. Might be up closer to the bank too. 
I had several great spots & thought I was set.....then it all changed, and continues to change.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I only wanted the info so I could see them. I to know that you tend to catch fish in different locations even from one day to the next, although now I am getting a little curious as to what may be there. Thanks for the info..Abu65


----------

